# Merry Xmas



## Hooked (24/12/21)

Wishing you all a Merry Xmas.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Hooked (24/12/21)

And if you're planning your next holiday, how about this?

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/santa-claus-village-rovaniemi-finland-2016-12

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/12/21)

Hooked said:


> And if you're planning your next holiday, how about this?
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/santa-claus-village-rovaniemi-finland-2016-12




I would much rather ride bareback on a porcupine.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## supermoto (24/12/21)

As a pagan I would like to thank the Christians for popularizing our solstice celebration

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (24/12/21)

Hooked said:


> Wishing you all a Merry Xmas.
> 
> View attachment 246976



Thank you and wishing you a merry and safe festive season too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi (24/12/21)

Hope everybody have a great Christmas!

And for the poor souls like myself that have to be at work, this mashup pretty much sums it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/12/21)

supermoto said:


> As a pagan I would like to thank the Christians for popularizing our solstice celebration


I think you mean Catholics

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (24/12/21)

Getting in the spirit my way

Merry Xmas all hope you all have a very special time with loved ones

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/12/21)

Wee Wee Choo!

Wee Wee Choo a Merry Xmas!

No matter how you celebrate it, I hope it is a joyous day for you all!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/12/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA (25/12/21)

Merry Christmas everyone. Have a blessed day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Room Fogger (25/12/21)

Wishes for a blessed and Merry Christmas to all, and if you don’t celebrate please still enjoy the day with all of us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (25/12/21)

Merry Christmas to all 







Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## vicTor (25/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (25/12/21)

Hope you all had a great Xmas day
Wishing you and your families all the best over the festive season
And a healthy and happy year ahead

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (25/12/21)

Xmas tree 2021 (not mine!). What will next year's tree look like, I wonder?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/12/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/12/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------

